# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعوديون يغطون 45% من اكتتاب "أسترا الصناعية" في أول يوم

## حسان القضاة

قالت سامبا كابيتال متعهد التغطية ومدير اكتتاب شركة مجموعة أسترا الصناعية السعودية: إن الاكتتاب في أسهم أسترا الصناعية شهد إقبالا من قبل المواطنين السعوديين خلال

أكثر...

----------


## mypealami

Style, pattern, shapes, shot – killer.

----------

